# Mass production and fore-runner to assembly line of Ford



## Rich Parsons (Sep 1, 2005)

I recently watched on the history channel a show called "The History of the Gun" - This show was about the Winchester in particular

In this show it talks about the firearms being mass produced in the 1860's.

I did a quick a search and found this site: http://www.nationalcowboymuseum.org/g_weit_info.html

It mentions that firearms were mass produced in the 1850's in manufacturing sites. 

I just thought it was interesting that the manufcturing of the 20th century actually had a birth in 19th century firearm industry.

I just thought some credit was in order


----------



## TonyM. (Sep 5, 2005)

Pretty cool stuff. I live just a few miles from what they call the precision valley.


----------

